
John Legere asks EFF, “Who the f**k are you, and who pays you?” - louthy
http://arstechnica.com/business/2016/01/john-legere-asks-eff-who-the-fk-are-you-and-who-pays-you/
======
maxerickson
previously:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10861391](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10861391)

------
kauffj
I am (or at least was) a big fan of the EFF. It is the first charity I can
remember giving money to that I earned myself. However, I think they've gone
in a direction of picking fights that are popular but a deviation from their
original mission.

To me, the EFF is about protecting the internet and technology users from
governments (or private entities) that don't understand it.

Private companies cutting sweetheart deals with other companies that are
detrimental to their customers is not a matter of rights protection. Adding
new rules that prevent certain usages of technology is not an increase in
digital rights, it's a decrease. I wish EFF would instead focus on how we can
create a regulatory environment that allows more competition than spend so
much time advocating for popular ideas that are at best orthogonal to digital
rights and sometimes antagonistic.

~~~
Nrsolis
I'll second this.

I just donated a bunch of cash to the EFF (as I do every year at this time).
In this world, there is a huge need for a digital-rights aware advocacy group
to keep the politicians in check.

Everyone that works in the tech industry should donate to the EFF IMHO. They
do far more good for us than we collectively realize.

~~~
dd36
It's great to set for Amazon Smile. Along with the Smile-forcing browser plug-
in.

~~~
SquareWheel
You can also use the EFF's affiliate code on top of Smile. That's
?tag=electronicfro-20.

I'd be careful with any Smile-forcing browser plugins though, as I bet they
conveniently insert their own affiliate code in addition to setting the Smile
link. This is also common of price comparison applications.

------
pcurve
Both Legere and EFF have valid points. But I suspect Legere creeped some
people out with this video.

But Legere is being disingenuous by saying this is about customer choices.
I've heard that song and dance from other quasi-monopolistic entities.

Binge-on is all about one thing : containing network capacity build-out cost.
Pretending otherwise is 'bullshit'

------
micwawa
It's amusing how many CEOs get to CEO with this attitude. I once put a nasty
Yelp review up about a local place and got a call from the CEO of the larger
franchise who demanded to know exactly who had put my up to this.

------
askafriend
This is a duplicate.

See other discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10864553](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10864553)

~~~
JadeNB
It is a discussion of the same subject, but not from the same source; the
TechDirt article linked there and Ars Technica article linked here are
meaningfully different, I think.

